# Former Fatty



## grind4it (Apr 3, 2013)

Some of you guys know that, once upon a time I was a bit portly. Over the last few years I have been building my body. Which isn't easy as we all know. It's is even harder give old age (40s), bad joints from years of sports and hard living, and every other excuse you can think of.

This is where I was at the end of last summer (sometime in September);

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/grind4it/image_zps991796af.jpg

This is at 209. I have recently finished my winter blast and was able to retain a lot of my gains, I'm now weighing in at 227 and the same BF. 

The reason I am just now posting a picture is; I have several tattoos (scars of a misspent youth) and I just now figured out how to edit picture and load them on Photobucket. Thanks Popeye for the ap.

I plan on uploading  a new picture soon. The last several weeks of my blast I was running Mast P and the shit gave me acne like I was 14. My chest looks horrible. Once the acne cleans up a d I get some sun ill up load some new pictures. Also I am no longer mans aping the chest. I'm putting the clippers to it and it as smooth as my ass 

Anyway I've learned a lot here and I hope that I can help other people like you guys have helped me.

I need to up my Adex; obviously my E2 is high after reading this post. In retrospect; I should have just put "Boom" as the subject, put the picture link and then simplly put "pow"


----------



## Georgia (Apr 3, 2013)

Millions of people in their 20's would love to have a body like that. Looks awesome my friend!


----------



## grind4it (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

Appreciate you posting this ya stud... I like em thicker but hell, I'd still hit it.

Other thing about photobucket is you can adjust your privacy settings.  Lock that shit up tight so people can't snoop thru your pics.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice work man.  Look great. (homo)


----------



## grind4it (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info POB. Ill try to figure that shit out. I get paranoid that at some point my worlds will cross.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 3, 2013)

as a chubby i admire your gains


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see progress pic bro you look great for your 40's. like Georgia said, there's a lot younger guys then you who would love to have your build. Be proud bro. And rock that chest lettuce like a 70's porn star bro!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 3, 2013)

great job!  Look forward to the next pics.


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheers brother... nice work!!


----------



## Azog (Apr 3, 2013)

Fuuuuark. Sexy bro! Strong homo... (no homo).


----------



## Yaya (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking great bro


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 3, 2013)

Good work brother ! Looking solid. I have not given this a try yet but I have heard it works and its cheap.

http://m.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11160989&cm_vc=200 

sorry its a mobile link I'm on my phone its called true blue spa anti cellulite gel they got it at bath a d boy works I hear it will tighten up the skin for those of us thst have dropped a bunch of weight (I'm down about 40)  the review I saw on it said rub it on twice a day and it may help a bit. I figure for 30 bucks for 3 bottles its worth a try. Spent my money on far worse lol I used to buy supplements ha.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 3, 2013)

this  deserves to  go  in  Georgia's gents club.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking solid, Grind! Agree too re: tweak your privacy so you can limit what gets seen in your portfolio. 

Nice holster, btw! Is a Comp-Tac Infidel, yes? (I have an identical one)


----------



## DF (Apr 3, 2013)

Great job brother! You look fantastic!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome work Grind. You should be proud of yourself. I 'll take hard work and dedication for 1000 Alex


----------



## grind4it (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks man. Lmao...chest lettuce. I was trimming it. I finally got some clippers and stepped into the new millennium.





coltmc4545 said:


> Can't wait to see progress pic bro you look great for your 40's. like Georgia said, there's a lot younger guys then you who would love to have your build. Be proud bro. And rock that chest lettuce like a 70's porn star bro!


----------



## grind4it (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks man! Yes Comp-Tac; actually mine is the Minatar (spelling) I think the Infidel is the newer version. It's by far the best CC holster I've ever used I'm sold on the hybrid holsters....only way to go IMO 



NbleSavage said:


> Looking solid, Grind! Agree too re: tweak your privacy so you can limit what gets seen in your portfolio.
> 
> Nice holster, btw! Is a Comp-Tac Infidel, yes? (I have an identical one)


----------



## Cashout (Apr 3, 2013)

Grind, I believe I recall one of the other pics you posted a while ago perhaps on the other site. Huge progress on your part and that is a true statement about commitment and dedication to making it happen. Outstanding!


----------



## chicken wing (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking good brutha.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 3, 2013)

Great job brother.  Being a former fattie my self u give me some visual goals


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking good, great job brother


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice grind. You look great for your 40s forsure.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 3, 2013)

Lookin good bro! Hell of a job!!


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 3, 2013)

Truly inspirational my friend. The results of hard work and dedication. Stay on the path my friend. I tell myself if cashout can eat chicken and rice every stinking day, then I can stick to a nutritional plan and work to reach my goals as well. Find motivation in your brothers...we are here for you. You look great and this summer the women will appreciate your hard work!


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 3, 2013)

You know it is guys like you that keep my head in this game.  I too am turning 40 this July.  And I cant even count the number of times I have been told by people, why do you stay at it, you are not in your 20's anymore.  I stay at because I can be better then when I was in my 20's!  You Grind are living proof of that!  Great work man, keep it up brother!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 4, 2013)

Lookin' ripped up grind.....keep up the dedication, it's showing.


----------



## Chainman (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking great Grind!! You are an inspiration ( no homo ).......well maybe a little


----------



## Santaklaus (Apr 4, 2013)

congratulations Grind, keep up the good work!


----------



## HH (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome work,and congrats meeting your goals bro,keep up the good work


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 4, 2013)

Great Job man we are proud of you.


----------



## Jada (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking great my bro!!!


----------

